# New home at Fern Tree, Tasmania



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

It's been a while! Some very interesting developments over the past few years, but I'm finally back on track, with my new house build coming along fabulously (you can see the blog here http://forum.homeone.com.au/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=57987). It's now time for the development of the HT room, and I'm keen to get your feedback. Here's the plan so far:










It's a reasonably modest room (7 x 4 meters) but manages to fit in two rows of three big electric HT recliners. The screen's an AT curved job from Elite, and there's a 300mm stage riser for half the room. The four big circles under the screen are subwoofers for the infinite baffle sub (hence the cabinet wall), and I've drawn in the THX optimum viewing distance in purple on the left.

My primary question involves the surround speakers. I've six bookshelf speakers (matched to the fronts) that I'm positioning in the THX-recommended layout (ie: two on the back wall). However, for the side effects, I thought I might run two lots of speakers each side. The windows constrain their position a little... and I'm wondering if the front-sides should go further forward. Maybe quite a way forward, and use them as front-height effect speakers when receivers adopt that standard.

Not sure. Any opinions?

Cheers,
John


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow! that is going to be an impressive setup. I can't wait to see it implemented. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW!! John..That is a beautiful house in a beautiful location..:T
Looking forward to seeing the completion..


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Quite a project. Quite a room. Looks like you are having a blast. Hope you invite us all over for opening night.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think THX reccommends the front heights to be up & to the sides on the front wall. I would place them no closer than half way between the front row of your seats & the screen. It's my understanding that the material will be intended to add spaciousness the the front stage & not surround imaging. You may want to pull wires to more than one location in case you want to change their location later.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

John, good looking plan, and the house does look beautiful. When I started out planning for 2 sets of side surrounds I had a few comments that it would likely just add confusion to the back of the room and it may make things sound worse. I may wire for them anyway and test it out in practice, but its something to potentially be aware of at least. At least give yourself the option to defeat either pair and you may find things sound better.

Edit, sorry, just re-read your post and I wanted to add that I'm with Tonto on the placement if they are to be front height speakers, try to keep those on the front wall. However, it does look like your "front side surrounds" (the pair for the front row) may be in an ideal shared location if you do run only a single pair of sides.


----------

